# Valentines day



## Nik-S3

what a load of bollocks

invented by the card companies to fleece people of more cash once a year to bridge the gap between christmas and easter (copyright the simpsons love day episode)

surely if you're in love with someone you show it for the other 364 days of the year? by doing things like taking them to bournemouth for the weekend, then letting slip just after check-in that you've got tickets for bournemouth v QPR match? I'm a real charmer me

dont need to line some wankers pocket to the tune of 3 quid for a fucking red card


----------



## kmpowell

Just do what a chap in work did this year....

Book your stag night to Prague with 25 of the boys, on the 14th!!!!!


----------



## vlastan

Every single day that requires some sort of celebration, has a commercial aspect hiding behind.

Even your own birthday...you expect cards and presents etc!!


----------



## BreTT

> Every single day that requires some sort of celebration, has a commercial aspect hiding behind.
> 
> Even your own birthday...you expect cards and presents etc!!


To fekking right - and what did the burrd give me this year? A bike that was too big for me and I had to wait four weeks to get one that I could ride! She then teased me with a "would you like to go to the pub tonight" followed with a "in that case we are cycling there and back".

When she asked me what I wanted for my birthday in the first place, I said "a dirty bike" - not meaning it figuratively!

(For our international viewers, a "bike" is also slang for a woman with loose morals....) ;D


----------



## vlastan

> (For our international viewers, a "bike" is also slang for a woman with loose morals....)


Never heard this before!! Is it from Scotland?


----------



## W7 PMC

One of the many annual events that needs scrapping. Waste of fucking time [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Nik-S3

> Every single day that requires some sort of celebration, has a commercial aspect hiding behi


Yes V, but birthdays are when I receive stuff, not give stuff 

Seriously though, a birthday is an event worth marking, I dont expect presents/cards or a pint down the pub, just a few people getting together and having a drink talking about whoever is celebrating their birthday

Same with Christmas, I'd consider myself agnostic, so Christmas for me is purely about getting together with family, having fun and getting away from work for a fortnight

I despise the way its commercialised and how we're made to feel guilty if we dont spend the national average of 500 quid on presents or whatever

Of course I pick up gifts for my family, but dont go round obsessing about how much I am or am not spending


----------



## nutts

Come-on guys think of it one of two ways

1) Cost benefit analysis. It costs about Â£20 for a nice bunch of flowers and a couple of quid for a card. Set that against all the brownie points you'll get ;D Small price to pay me thinks 8)

2) The loved one in your life, doesn't think like you and it is a small price to pay for making her (him :) feel special.


----------



## paulatt

> 1) Cost benefit analysis. It costs about Â£20 for a nice bunch of flowers and a couple of quid for a card. Set that against all the brownie points you'll get


You would get no brownie points from me for a box of chocs and a bunch of flowers. Â£20 for flowers and chocs - local petrol station is it! ;D

Can't you boys be a little more imaginative and not so predictable!!


----------



## nutts

Listen, if "the boys" have qualms about shelling out Â£20 for some flowers, then they will not pay a few hundred to take their loved one away on a romantic night/weekend, et al.

But if they start small (rather than nothing) then they might one day...... ;D ;D

And Paula surely it's not just about how much. If he's gone out of his way to find your favourite flowers (even a few different types) and then made sure they are the right colour... spent time choosing a card with the right sentiment, then surely that must mean something?


----------



## Lisa.

gulp :'(


----------



## paulatt

> But if they start small (rather than nothing) then they might one day...... ;D ;D
> 
> And Paula surely it's not just about how much.


NuTT's,
I was joking about the Â£20 cost. There are lots of other inexpensive things that you could buy instead of the predictable flowers and chocs. 
For example - 
a book she would like to read
romantic CD or DVD
bottle of champagne
arrange a babysitter for a few hours and take her out for a romantic spin in the TT
tickets to a show or concert
voucher for a manicure or spa or pampering session
cook her a meal if you don't usually do 'catering'
book her a trial rally driving session

So come on boys, buy her something different this year and you will get more than just brownie points!! :-* :-*


----------



## GRANNY

If you need to be prompted to tell your nearest & dearest that you luv them.
Then you need more than Valentines day to help you.
Personally we have never bothered with it, i see it as a complete waste of money.
And seeing as i get spoilt rotten on lots of other occasions, valentines day , i dont need.
Luv & affection is not just for 1 day.

By the way Mark Â£20   
Dont give the guys anymore ideas, Us ladies are worth alot more.And alot more often.


----------



## vlastan

What about a good long shag!! This would be a nice treat!! ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt

> What about a good long shag!! This would be a nice treat!! Â ;D ;D


steady on V keep your pants on


----------



## nutts

Personally Â£20 is not what I would spend and although flowers are on the list, they would not be the only item. I buy flowers regularly, because they are liked and appreciated, but if I knew the lady preferred something else then I would choose something different.

The whole point of my comment, is that it is the little things that count. And I'm sure a ldy would rather receive flowers on valentines day than nothing at all. Well certainly the one's I've known. But you ladies are right, a man should should treat his lady well all the time and NOT just on valentines day.

I will continue the way I've always done. It makes me and my lady happy.


----------



## PaulS

> Personally Â£20 is not what I would spend and although flowers are on the list, they would not be the only item. I buy flowers regularly, because they are liked and appreciated, but if I knew the lady preferred something else then I would choose something different.
> 
> The whole point of my comment, is that it is the little things that count. And I'm sure a ldy would rather receive flowers on valentines day than nothing at all. Well certainly the one's I've known. But you ladies are right, a man should should treat his lady well all the time and NOT just on valentines day.
> 
> I will continue the way I've always done. It makes me and my lady happy.


It is the little things that count, and regularly too, if you can. Sometimes I just buy a card alone, or may be splash out on some flowers (sometimes from the Petrol station Â : ) it's the thought that counts, and then every so often, a bigger one (trip to a country hotel etc..did I mention any hooning? Â ) The compliment is always returned, someway, somehow Â


----------



## PaulS

> What about a good long shag!! This would be a nice treat!! Â ;D ;D


  Lord V drags it down to base values again.....you assume it would always be a nice treat ........ for you..


----------



## t7

Yes - it is worth doing something special for the person you love on Valentines day. If not then, when are you going to bother? And ever since the age of 12 none of us girlies like to be the only one of our friends with no Valentines card (and we're too big to send them to ourselves anymore.... :)

However imho the "is Â£20 enough?" debate is a total red herring... the thing of value is the thought and effort that goes into a gift/surprise and not the thing itself... and I warn you guys that girls are very good at working that out 

this is why petrol station flowers don't score as highly as a hand-tied bunch from a florist, why flowers bought home from work don't score as highly as flowers delivered, why a card hastlily written on the way home from work on 14th and given to your girl at 6pm doesn't score as well as one that arrives in the mail that morning....

its not what you do, it's the way that you do it - that's what gets results....  ;D ..sound familiar


----------



## Lisa.

gulp :'(

I won't bother waiting for the postman or the flower delivery guy, he never comes to my door. :'(


----------



## nutts

That's a real shame!  :'( Every lady deserves regular flowers and a card on Valentines day! And I'm sorry, but if a guy doesn't do that for his lady, then he ain't a man!


----------



## PaulS

> gulp :'(
> 
> I won't bother waiting for the postman or the flower delivery guy, he never comes to my door. :'(


Ahh, Lisa Â :'(

Have some virtual ones then Â 

[smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

sorry could not find any flower gifs Â :


----------



## Nik-S3

> Every lady deserves regular flowers and a card on Valentines day! And I'm sorry, but if a guy doesn't do that for his lady, then he ain't a man!


Damn ! you're right, but keep it quiet as its hard to notice I've had the op at all sometimes !

Why does it matter on Valentines day? its invented just like every other excuse to fleece a few quid from you

We go away every few months to a hotel and have a great time, we eat out at our favourite restaurants as often as we can, and always make an effort to celebreate each others birthdays

If I think of a gift she would like, then I buy it no matter what time of year, and clean her car at weekends when its not raining, even though it is a nasty MR2

Valentines day, schmalentines day


----------



## nutts

I'm the same, presents and surprise gifts, nights away, but still Valentines day is Valentines day! If is ain't a card and flowers, then something romantic. I've been known to write a romantic poem just for Valentines day........... Frame it and give that as a gift! Only cost was for the frame, but it went down better than any amount of cards and flowers. Valentines day is a romantic occasion and your lady should be treated as such.... it needn't cost the earth to treat your lady on Valentines day! Just like it should be all year round.


----------



## KevinST

'ere ya go... Â flowers...
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love27.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love28.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love29.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love30.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love31.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love32.gif


----------



## Nik-S3

Nutts,

I wish you were my boyfriend [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## PaulS

> Nutts,
> 
> I wish you were my boyfriend Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


  'ello 'ello ...........

NuTTs - you're such a romantic fool


----------



## nutts

Don't wish toooo hard mate............ please!  ;D


----------



## t7

> I won't bother waiting for the postman or the flower delivery guy, he never comes to my door. :'(


Lisa - think they must have lost my address too.... :


----------



## TTotal

Lisa I bought these specially for you ...(shhh she wont know)

Self Raising

Wholemeal

There now some flowers for you :-*


----------



## Lisa.

> 'ere ya go... Â flowers...
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love27.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love28.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love29.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love30.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love31.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/smilies/d_love32.gif


Please someone put that fifth one out of its misery, its pitiful watching it wave its little arms like that. :'(

And the last one looks desperate to get away from it too


----------



## PaulS

> Lisa - think they must have lost my address too.... :


 I'm sure that's not possible with you Louise 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 9;start=30

:


----------



## t7

> I'm sure that's not possible with you Louise Â
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 9;start=30
> 
> :


  Not quite sure what you mean spaceman - are you implying that I am well known to my postman & interflora delivery boy?


----------



## PaulS

DOH! what I meant was - it sounds like a false plea - I mean surely this cannot be the case? Yeah i'd say postie visits you often Â ;D Â  Â Â : : Â  ;D  ;D


----------



## t7

Well I guess I find out if you're right in 3 weeks time.... I'll let you know.... :


----------



## vlastan

T7 and Lisa...why expect flowers delivered by post from your husbands? I assume that you live together of course!! 

Flowers are normally delivered by post when the two partners don't live together!


----------



## vlastan

> Lord V drags it down to base values again.....you assume it would always be a nice treat ........ for you..


Do you find "base value" to have sex with your wife on Valentine's day???? Why? What is more normal than this?


----------



## PaulS

> Do you find "base value" to have sex with your wife on Valentine's day???? Why? What is more normal than this?


There is nothing wrong with having sex with your wife on Valentines day, Vlastan.

Valentines day starts Feb the 14th (00:01) your intentions appear (to me anyway) to be to 'have your lady' in bed no later than 00:05, indulging in V style bedroom acrobatics, that you have described to us all Vlastan, numerous times... :'(

Why bowl in with a comment like 'what about a long good shag' Â  ...as subtle as a bull in a china shop.

Sometimes, (although not often Â ) the anticipation is greater than the reward. Have you never heard the expression 'the thrill of the chase' V?

Can this thread now return to the subject of Â :-* Valentines day, and not get dragged off into, yet another conversation about sex, Vlastan.


----------



## Guest

Valentine day.. : : :

and that's why i really love that new('ish) budwiser advert when you've got the girl out spending time buying a loving card for her man............. and he gets her card [smiley=idea2.gif] from the petrol station whilst buying a pack of Bud's............ with the happy scene of both of them exchanging cards at the dinner table, as she say's "it's perfect" [smiley=sweetheart.gif] (or something like that !)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

sound familiar to any of us..... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Valentines day starts Feb the 14th (00:01) your intentions appear (to me anyway) to be to 'have your lady' in bed no later than 00:05, indulging in V style bedroom acrobatics, that you have described to us all Vlastan, numerous times...


Silly boy!! :

I meant long enough till the wife is happy too...in other words till she has a couple of orgasms!!! Not till you are satisfied!!

I tried to avoid the details...but unfortunately it always requires more explanation with you!! :


----------



## PaulS

> Silly boy!! Â :
> 
> I meant long enough till the wife is happy too...in other words till she has a couple of orgasms!!! Not till you are satisfied!!
> 
> I tried to avoid the details...but unfortunately it always requires more explanation with you!! Â :


  Silly boy eh? I think not. Do you seriously think I'd be asking you, of all people, for an explanation Lord V - I didn't, and don't need one, thank you very much. Nor am I interesed in your explanations on the subject.


> I tried to avoid the details


 but you didn't, as usual, and off you go again Vlastan into your own little sexual fantasy world....You know what they say, those that talk about it the most, are getting it the least  Just for once in you life, do you think you could keep your butt out (I know it's a favourite subject of yours...) unless you have something interesting to say. You posted a while back that you only bought your TT so you could stay on this forum, otherwise you would have bought a BMW.... beyond belief.... :

Oh well, thats the Valentines Day thread sabotaged. I think in future I'm just going to have to join the forum 'silent' majority and bite my lip in future. You never take any notice of anything anybody says on here. Oh well rant over.....

So Vlastan, care to give us a run down on all the latest 'butt plug accessories' or similar devices you've bought for your lady for Valentines day?

PS Is she turning up for the 'First Ever Essex Meet' which isn't actually the First Ever Essex meeting (you were asked to rename it "Vlastans first ever Essex Meeting") :-/

Sorry I can't make it, It's too far out for me, Southend sounds a 'better' idea.


----------



## vlastan

> You posted a while back that you only bought your TT so you could stay on this forum, otherwise you would have bought a BMW.... beyond belief....


NO...I posted that this forum made me buy the TT!!

...how silly can you be? :



> So Vlastan, care to give us a run down on all the latest 'butt plug accessories' or similar devices you've bought for your lady for Valentines day?


Not getting any more...we have enough!! Ask for my advice if you need to buy any though!! ;D ;D

...and please do tell me more about the silent majory...I am listening!! 8)

And I do appreciate your views, don't get me wrong...I just don't agree to them. :-*

...also all the people that are coming to the FIRST essex meeting...it is their FIRST Essex meeting!! None of us has ever been to one!! 8)

...good friends again...no hard feelings!!


----------



## Guest

Jesus! Just some communication with my hubby would be nice and a kiss on my cheek of course! That does not cost anything [smiley=sunny.gif] the choccees and flowers would be a nice bonus!


----------



## vlastan

Abi...why? Not nice at all. I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## t7

Realise its still a little early for Valentines Day but had the most _perfect_ romantic evening this week..... anyone looking for any suggestions on how to make a lady feel SOOO special just let me know...._(sigh)_

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa.

and it's not Valentines day for another couple of weeks!
What did you do to deserve such a treat? Was it your birthday?

Lisa


----------



## t7

No it wasn't my Birthday and to be honest I was taken COMPLETELY by surprise! Just lots of thoughtful things that added up to a perfect evening - flowers and a card, champagne, having a meal cooked for me and lots and _lots_ of talking....

(oh and _wonderful_, _mind-blowing_, ...... well you know ;D ;D ;D)


----------



## Lisa.

I think I get the picture Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] Â [smiley=iloveyou.gif] Â [smiley=cheers.gif][smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif][smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

So whats he hiding,after,wanting,done wrong then ?

Or are you just the luckiest gal in the world ? :-*


----------



## t7

LOL! Lisa - that has to win the prize for the best use of smilies!!! (Although where is the one with messy hair and a big smile at the end?  )

;D ;D (still grinning)

L x


----------



## t7

John - Guess it was just my lucky day/night/day 

;D


----------



## TTotal

> LOL! Lisa - that has to win the prize for the best use of smilies!!! (Although where is the one with messy hair and a big smile at the end? Â  )
> 
> ;D ;D (still grinning)
> 
> L x


Louise...?...please explain ? [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Louise...?...please explain ? Â [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


explain...! er... that's woman Valentines' code.......   

"impossible to crack" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## t7

> Louise...?...please explain ? Â [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


John - though Lisas string of smilies summed up the perfect evening perfectly - maybe its just a girl thing.. :

and _surely_ I don't need to spell out how a girl might end up with impossibly knotty hair  ;D


----------



## Lisa.

10 more things only women understand

10. Animals' facial expressions

9. The need for the so many pairs of shoes and boots.

8. Why splitting the cost between cheque and visa makes things cheaper.

7. Fat clothes

6. Taking a car trip without trying to beat your best time

5. The difference between cream, off-white, and champagne.

4. Cutting your hair to help it grow.

3. Eyelash curlers

2. The inaccuracy of every bathroom scale ever made

1. OTHER WOMEN


----------



## kctt

Lisa - those things are all so true 

..especially spliting between cheaque & visa :

LOL, made my day
ta xx
..................oh Valentines [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ccc

LOL! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## t7

> 10 more things only women understand
> 
> 10. Animals' facial expressions
> 
> 9. The need for the so many pairs of shoes and boots.
> 
> 8. Why splitting the cost between cheque and visa makes things cheaper.
> 
> 7. Fat clothes
> 
> 6. Taking a car trip without trying to beat your best time
> 
> 5. The difference between cream, off-white, and champagne.
> 
> 4. Cutting your hair to help it grow.
> 
> 3. Eyelash curlers
> 
> 2. The inaccuracy of every bathroom scale ever made
> 
> 1. OTHER WOMEN


EXACTLY! ;D

btw this is just the kind of thread take-over we need to prove this forum isn't TOTALLY male dominated!!! Much as I like to know the latest on Coil Packs it would be good to compare notes on eyelash curlers occasionally (can anyone recommend a good make? mine are Boots and they're crap!)

L


----------



## Lisa.

Louise try these

http://www.eyecurl.co.uk/index.html

We girls want a "Powder Room" to discuss girlees things. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Lisa


----------



## nutts

Strangely I also understand these below... except 6 & 8 : : :



> 10 more things only women understand
> 
> 10. Animals' facial expressions
> 
> 9. The need for the so many pairs of shoes and boots.
> 
> 8. Why splitting the cost between cheque and visa makes things cheaper.
> 
> 7. Fat clothes
> 
> 6. Taking a car trip without trying to beat your best time
> 
> 5. The difference between cream, off-white, and champagne.
> 
> 4. Cutting your hair to help it grow.
> 
> 3. Eyelash curlers
> 
> 2. The inaccuracy of every bathroom scale ever made
> 
> 1. OTHER WOMEN


----------



## Guest

A powder room  
I don't think that sort of thing should be encouraged


----------



## TTotal

> John - though Lisas string of smilies summed up the perfect evening perfectly - maybe its just a girl thing.. :
> 
> and _surely_ I don't need to spell out how a girl might end up with impossibly knotty hair  ;D


And I always thought it was because they were dragged through a hedge backwards ! :


----------



## Lisa.

And if we said "girls only" I sure there would be more boys than girls in there .

So if you're watching Â (Voyuers Extraordinaire ) please give us a Powder Room to go with the blokes Joke Bar.

We know you want to really.

Lisa


----------



## TTotal

Lisa,
Remember just how the Jokes room came into existance ?

Due to a load of moaners having a go about my jokes, so if you start (continue?) to post things about 
eyeborw curlers, spa days and shoping , then eventually "They" will give in ! 

And we promise not to watch.............. :


----------



## t7

> And I always thought it was because they were dragged through a hedge backwards ! :


no John - it wasn't quite caveman sex..... :

well not _quite_... *lol*

days later I'm still walking round humming a little song to myself and grinning! Â ;D ;D ;D ;D

Lisa - great idea! Maybe the new section should be called the "Hairdressers"! Â ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> Lisa,
> Remember just how the Jokes room came into existance ?
> 
> Due to a load of moaners having a go about my jokes, so if you start (continue?) to post things about
> eyeborw curlers, spa days and shoping , then eventually "They" will give in !
> 
> And we promise not to watch.............. :


Are you suggesting I nag and post irrelevant stuff 
so that they'll be desperate to get shot of us.

Surely not.


----------



## TTotal

: :-*


----------



## PaulS

Fascinating reading here Â 8) What a way to banish those winter blues Â [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Well Louise, your valentines present has obviously come early, never have I seen someone so visibly (ok, forum'ally Â :-/ Â ) perked up after such an event.

One minute, stuck at the airport Â [smiley=bomb.gif]Â :'( the next - visibly glowing Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] even if your hair is a little messy Â


----------



## PaulS

> explain...! er... that's woman Valentines' code....... Â
> 
> "impossible to crack" Â ;D ;D ;D


LOL! Sometimes, I think even the Governments GCHQ couldn't crack THAT code ;D 

Start working on it Sundeep, you are about to marry


----------



## PaulS

> EXACTLY! Â ;D
> 
> btw this is just the kind of thread take-over we need to prove this forum isn't TOTALLY male dominated!!! Much as I like to know the latest on Coil Packs it would be good to compare notes on eyelash curlers occasionally (can anyone recommend a good make? mine are Boots and they're crap!)
> 
> L


LOL! T7 Louise events/party committe head, forges ahead [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Watch out chaps! ;D


----------



## PaulS

> Louise try these
> 
> http://www.eyecurl.co.uk/index.html
> 
> We girls want a "Powder Room" to discuss girlees things. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> Lisa


 8) I think that this would be a GREAT idea. Then all you girlies could talk amongst yourselves, uninterupted by the male species. Webmaster - restrict posting access in it to ladies only 

I wonder if any new [smiley=gorgeous.gif] lady TT owners will appear?


----------



## PaulS

> Are you suggesting I nag and post irrelevant stuff Â
> so that they'll be desperate to get shot of us.
> 
> Surely not. Â


LOL! A picture of my kitchen :


----------



## kctt

..........would we get perfume in the powder room and a 24hr guard - like you do in all the good ones.....or Swissol!??

the posibilities are endless, we would of course all be [smiley=wings.gif] and not need [smiley=stop.gif], only to keep out the watchers!!

We could invite the [smiley=fireman.gif] to do a valentine show for us!


----------



## PaulS

I think you need to speak to the Forum Administrator KCTT - good luck Â 

So Valenties day has been proved to be highly beneficial to man... and woman, kind..... ;D

Valentines day is still a while off, ..... the anticipation [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Â


----------



## kctt

> I think you need to speak to the Forum Administrator KCTT - good luck Â
> 
> So Valenties day has been proved to be highly beneficial to man... and woman, kind..... ;D
> 
> Valentines day is still a while off, ..... the anticipation Â


Gulp.........think I'll be for the [smiley=behead2.gif] - Louise is much better at this stuff


----------



## t7

> Gulp.........think I'll be for the [smiley=behead2.gif] - Louise is much better at this stuff


hmmm not sure I know what you mean Kath - better at what? getting a new forum section? or Valentines Day?!

Trust me - Valentines Day is going to be very quiet in my household this year!


----------



## PaulS

> Trust me - Valentines Day is going to be very quiet in my household this year!


As if ...... Â : Â


----------



## t7

> As if ...... Â : Â


so what's your wager Spaceman ;D ?


----------



## Lisa.

> LOL! A picture of my kitchen Â :


But the amusing thing is I STILL think that was funny, but not half as funny as Snaxo's shed.

He has sent me a photo of it, and it is splendid, if not a bit puny ;D ;D

Lisa


----------



## t7

Lisa - it WAS funny - its just the irony was wasted on some.... : :

Wow! you have a picture of Snaxo's shed I'm impressed!


----------



## Lisa.

oh yes  ;D


----------



## PaulS

> so what's your wager Spaceman Â ;D ?


Ohhh lets see Â : ........ so you have some pre-arranged event that means you won't be 'at home' on Valentines day Â :-/ Don't tell me, you'll be working away from home, for the company Â  

I'll lay the keys (of my Pug Diesel Â :-[) on the table ..... you will be enjoying yourself one way or another on Valentines day 
8)


----------



## t7

*LOL*

well you never know.... :

not sure this week can be bettered though.....


----------



## PaulS

> *LOL*
> 
> well you never know.... :
> 
> not sure this week can be bettered though.....


NEVER adopt that attitude! 'The only way is UP' Â  and 'things can only get better' Â :

*LOL*


----------



## t7

well Paul if you are right I'll not be able to stop smiling for WEEKS after Valentines Day! ;D


----------



## PaulS

*LOL*

As I said before, the anticipation....... :


----------



## TTotal

Well it'll be a cheap Valentine's Day for me this year, got rid of the [smiley=devil.gif]woman and the [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] left me [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


----------



## GRANNY

John
Not so fast Buster. [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## PaulS

> Well it'll be a cheap Valentine's Day for me this year, got rid of the Â [smiley=devil.gif]woman and the Â [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] left me Â [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


But John you have Linux :-* he has taken over your life, and is guiding you on your way, along the yellow brick road :

and if things get desperate you could always use the Â£11 option now and again Â  ;D  ;D Â


----------



## TTotal

Thanks for the offer Paul : might raise (?) this to Â£22 during the Valentine period (??)....

And that bloody Linux....no wonder he kept ignoring me, only recently found out he is actually called Tux !

Now he seems happier when I call him ! Er....Hallo...anyone listening......oh. They've all gone. :-[ and they didnt say goodbye.


----------



## vlastan

> No it wasn't my Birthday and to be honest I was taken COMPLETELY by surprise! Just lots of thoughtful things that added up to a perfect evening - flowers and a card, champagne, having a meal cooked for me and lots and _lots_ of talking....
> 
> (oh and _wonderful_, _mind-blowing_, ...... well you know Â ;D ;D ;D)


But who was this Knight that came to rescue you, princess?

I am interested in the mindblowing experience...this man must be a pro!! Who are you mystery man...come and tell us more!! Â ;D


----------



## Lisa.

> But who was this Knight that came to rescue you, princess?
> 
> I am interested in the mindblowing experience...this man must be a pro!! Who are you mystery man...come and tell us more!!


Vlastan

Are you suggesting that this mystery guy is someone from the forum?  

Don't be daft. :

Lisa


----------



## vlastan

I didn't suggest anything.

After all he is a "mystery man" that can offer mind-blowing services...and I would like to meet him!

Of course I am not interested in his services...but could exchange experiences!! ;D


----------



## t7

Vlastan - nice girls never tell Â :-*


----------



## W7 PMC

[smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## TTotal

What has happened to poor PC then ? ???

Must be the Mondeo effecting him


----------



## W7 PMC

Its Valentines day, i hate the very thought of it. The Mondy is probably messing with my head slightly as well [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Not nice girls tell & they're the ones i like. Come on Louise, spill the beans. What you been up to?? ;D


----------



## vlastan

Be polite Paul!!

Louise wants to keep secret her admirer!! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Not sure thats the case, as i know who it is ;D


----------



## vlastan

Was it you then?  

Whoever he is....lucky boy he is!!


----------



## t7

> Not sure thats the case, as i know who it is ;D


LOL!

Guys I hate to spoil your fun speculating but I do not have a mystery admirer (AFAIK)!


----------



## PaulS

> Guys I hate to spoil your fun speculating but I do not have a mystery admirer (AFAIK)!


Well, _you_ don't think you have a mystery admirer, but somebody clearly knows better:



> Not sure thats the case, as i know who it is


Mmmm. Who could it be then ??? :


----------



## TTotal

I'll call Sarah straight away (unless you pay me Â£11) 8)


----------



## PaulS

> I'll call Sarah straight away (unless you pay me Â£11) 8)


LOL!

John, it's not me that Paul C is referring to....is it Â ??? No it must be someone on the committee.......

If so, shhh, Â£11 is on its way to you Â


----------



## TTotal

> Well, _you_ Â don't think you have a mystery admirer, but somebody clearly knows better:
> 
> Mmmm. Who could it be then Â ??? Â :


No denying that look in your spacemans eyes Paul, Â£22 now !


----------



## PaulS

LOL!

Ahem.... Well, Louise is lovely, but I'm getting falsely accused here......

I think PMC should enlighten us further :-X


----------



## TTotal

So , he didnt deny it...

Case proven m'lud "Take him away , to a place where etc etc

Last wish ? ???


----------



## vlastan

We played enough with Louise's sexual life!! ;D She is a big girl to have any man she likes...Louise what are you doing next weekend babe? ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Fuck me, it aint who i first suspected, its Vlastan [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Sorry though guys, a true Gent never reveals. Now on the flip side, i'm totally open to bribes ;D Its a shocker


----------



## PaulS

> Now on the flip side, i'm totally open to bribes ;D Its a shocker


LOL!

Must be a pink diamonte Nicker Bocker Glory shocker


----------



## nutts

*lol* ;D

Mega funny! ;D ;D Chance would be a fine thing for a start! My money was on you mate : : but then again it could be anyone who's southern based or no-one on the forum at all. 
I wouldn't bet my mortgage on it, but I'd have an each way bet on either a work colleague or PaulSTT ;D ;D



> LOL!
> 
> Must be a pink diamonte Nicker Bocker Glory shocker Â  Â


----------



## PaulS

;D  ;D LOL!!

NuTTs - phew! We're both in the clear then Â ;D

Paul C - talk about starting vicious rumours ..... Â 

 [smiley=gossip.gif] Â 

Oh well, it must be Vlastan after all Â [smiley=pimp2.gif]

I think it's about time Louise commented Â 

...if she's not too busy getting.....



> ....taken COMPLETELY by surprise....


 again Â [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

Paul:

Its a bigger shocker than that [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

The beautiful thing about this little situation is that i only joined the party very late on. I let you guys dwell on things for a while ;D

If it is Vlastan, then i'm way off the mark. Never had Lord V down as Louises type  ;D


----------



## vlastan

But as Louise said: "Good girls never say"!! So we will never know...and we shouldn't know!! After all, why are you so fussy about the lucky boy?

Get it boyz...it is a secret...that only Louise and HIM will know this!! And I know who HIM is!!


----------



## W7 PMC

V:

Lucky you. Looks like a few people know now ;D How can it be a secret though, if so many people know who HIM is?

Why is he lucky? Did i miss something?


----------



## PaulS

> But as Louise said: "Good girls never say"!! So we will never know...and we shouldn't know!! After all, why are you so fussy about the lucky boy?


I though it was YOU that was so interested in the lucky boy ...


> Get it boyz...it is a secret...that only Louise and HIM will know this!! And I know who HIM is!! Â


Mmmm. Yeah ok. Blimey, Lord V, your getting crafty. By that rationale..." : YOU must be T7's 'secret' admirer Â :"

Well, it's no secret now Â ;D Have you met yet? Â :

: Irrelevance aside......

Quote W7 PMC:


> It's a bigger shocker than that [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


.....it must be YOU then Â ;D Â 

I think that there is a very simple answer to who Louises 'secret' admirer / 'mystery' man / Â [smiley=smash.gif] super hero is...........

[smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## vlastan

It is not me silly boy!! It is someone else!!


----------



## W7 PMC

This is the funniest thread for a long time [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I'm thinking of starting a book on who HIM is. Who would like to start calling some odds on individuals ;D


----------



## vlastan

Talking about interfering with people's private lives!! :

This is a delicate situation and should remain behind closed doors!


----------



## PaulS

LOL!

Another day where I've got f all work done!



> I'm thinking of starting a book on who HIM is. Who would like to start calling some odds on individuals


Right. My money is on NuTTs


----------



## nutts

Perhaps V is right.....

Although this quote has just shortened the odds on Paul.... it seems we have a real life lothario in our midst!



> NickyB, fancy a cruise to Southend Â


Smoothie


----------



## W7 PMC

V:

Who's interfering?? What makes it a delicate situation? Anything you want to share with the group?


----------



## PaulS

> Perhaps V is right.....
> 
> Although this quote has just shortened the odds on Paul.... it seems we have a real life lothario in our midst!
> 
> Smoothie Â


ROFLMFAO!



> NickyB, fancy a cruise to Southend?


Don't you know, Southend (ahem... Saaaf end) is a very posh place. It must be, they send all the Asylum seekers there.

Anyway, Mrs P will be along as a passenger Â


----------



## W7 PMC

Can i have an each way bet? (one of these horses must place) ;D

Vlastan:
NuTTs:
Me (DOH)
kmpowell
TTotal

Shit, just remembered you can only place on the first 4. Scrub me out then  ;D


----------



## nutts

Scrub me too and add BeasTTy :

Vlastan
PaulsTT
W7 PMC
BeasTTy

;D ;D ;D



> Can i have an each way bet? (one of these horses must place) ;D
> 
> Vlastan:
> NuTTs:
> Me (DOH)
> kmpowell
> TTotal
> 
> Shit, just remembered you can only place on the first 4. Scrub me out then  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Mark:

I'd already scrubbed me, so bagsy i can't be re-entered into the race .

Now with the addition of BeasTTy, we have a new contender. ;D

How come Powell has been removed. He's always guilty of something  ;D


----------



## nutts

Quite simple really Paul, I reckon that the only way you can be so sure who it is, is if it was you ;D ;D and I've never met Mr Powell, so can't judge his guilt ;D

Also I wonder whether Mr T7 should be in this list ;D ;D



> Mark:
> 
> I'd already scrubbed me, so bagsy i can't be re-entered into the race .
> 
> Now with the addition of BeasTTy, we have a new contender. ;D
> 
> How come Powell has been removed. He's always guilty of something  ;D


----------



## vlastan

Not me either!! And I doubt it is PaulsTT...he is too quite!! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Mr T7?

That must mean its me. I'd better check back in my schedule to see where i was on the day in question ;D

The plot thickens ;D


----------



## PaulS

> Also I wonder whether Mr T7 should be in this list ;D ;D


  Â ??? :-/ Â :'( Â [smiley=toilet.gif] Â :

Ohh NuTTs ......... just as the speculation was hotting up Â : Â 

Where is Louise when you need her, eh?


----------



## vlastan

You won't remember where you were Paul...you were drunk!! Â ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Typical 

Thats it then, i'm on the wagon again for another 90minutes, to avoid getting into any more trouble  8)


----------



## vlastan

This is the problem with getting drunk...you can't remember how nice sex you had the night before!! ;D


----------



## PaulS

> This is the problem with getting drunk...you can't remember how nice sex you had the night before!! Â ;D


 [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## vlastan

Thanks for adding this Paul for me...this is what I meant...falling asleep to early as you are drunk!!


----------



## W7 PMC

Never had any problem with [smiley=zzz.gif] my problem is "where the fuck am i & who the fuck are you" [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## vlastan

LOL!!! ;D


----------



## PaulS

> I think that there is a very simple answer to who Louises 'secret' admirer / 'mystery' man / Â [smiley=smash.gif] super hero is.....


(NuTTs)


> Also I wonder whether Mr T7 should be in this list


Well there you go Â 

However:-

(T7)


> Trust me - Valentines Day is going to be very quiet in my household this year


So I guess we'll have to come back to this thread a little nearer the time Â


----------



## t7

Wow guys - I haven't laughed so much in ages!

I spend a few days moving office (with the enevitable laptop problems ensuing) and all hell breaks loose! Never suspected my private life would be the source of so much interest - let alone requiring a book!

This must be what it's like to be a Z list celeb! * lol*

Well I really hope all the speculation has some foundation as I am looking forward to the predicted wheelbarrow full of cards and flowers on Friday...
;D

L

oh and btw you guys should get out more : :


----------



## nutts

;D
Just a bit of harmless gambling : : You do realise Louise that the pot stands at about Â£400 ;D ;D

Would you care to comment on the choices the boys have lined up for you? 

and if we are too close to the knuckle, just say so and we will stop it! :-/


----------



## nutts

Oh and you REALLY should ask for a share of the pot ;D


----------



## vlastan

I was going to post pictures of all the suspects so you can select which one is the lucky one!! :

What if you get more than one bunch of flowers this Friday...will you then be confused!! ;D


----------



## TTotal

I really cant say but.............alright then....

Its XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (CENSORED Later)

Sorry guys I have now been sworn to secrecy.


----------



## vlastan

Speak the truth man...or else you will be damned!! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

I bet Louise gets more flowers than me, although i did get sent an anonymous Valentines card 3 weeks ago from a secret admirer :-*

In fact is pissed me off a little as i spent hours trying to work out who it could have been. Better not have been you Vlastan


----------



## Guest

W7... Vlastan would only send valentines cards to himself!! ;D.


----------



## W7 PMC

Abi:

Good point phewww


----------



## Lisa.

Valentines Cards ahhhh! :


----------



## vlastan

It wasn't me Paul...I prefer fuller breasts!! : ;D

Anybody else gets Valentines card then? Lisa...looks like you don't and so does Abi.


----------



## Guest

Vlastan I have heaps actually !!! ;D and I suspect Lisa does too . We dont have as many as you becasue we get them from men and do not send them to ourselves heheheheheh lol


----------



## vlastan

I am certain that my Valentine card is in the post already. I posted it myself today!!


----------



## Guest

Now Vlastan was that first class or second class  You wouldn't want it to be late now would you hehehe lol ;D.


----------



## paulatt

> I am certain that my Valentine card is in the post already. I posted it myself today!! Â


I suppose we will all be expecting a little something tomorrow from our husband/wife/partner.

Poundstretcher had sold out of Valentine cards by 1pm this afternoon. Have had to make hubby one on Barbie's Print & Play Greeting Cards. Hope he likes lots of pink hearts. He will recognise Barbie as there is a certain resemblance between us.   ;D

Has your card arrived, Lord V? Should be there by now!! It was posted early!!


----------



## chip

Valentine Day,...what a pile of dogw*nk!!!

Just another Clinton Cards/Interflora conspiracy to drum up sales after the Xmas lull. I certainly won't be wasting my cash on some over-priced roses on my woman tomorrow. Even worse, can't even get a table at any decent restaurants without having to pay rip-off / fixed price menu!!!


----------



## PaulS

LOL! A chip on your shoulder, Sir? :


----------



## vlastan

;D  :-*


----------



## TTotal

My valentine wish has come true !But a week later if thats alright !

I havent met the lady yet, we have been internetting our romance since September , first date on Feb 20th and also agreed to come along to her 1st TT meet, that I am organising in March 16th

W O W BLOOMIN WOW !! Excited ....Me..

Nah! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] W O W W O W W O W !

Nah not excited. Much ! ;D


----------



## kctt

> My valentine wish has come true !But a week later if thats alright !
> 
> I havent met the lady yet, we have been internetting our romance since September , first date on Feb 20th and also agreed to come along to her 1st TT meet, that I am organising in March 16th
> 
> W O W Â BLOOMIN WOW !! Excited ....Me..
> 
> Nah! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] W O W W O W W O W !
> 
> Nah not excited. Â Much ! Â ;D


I just wanted to see all those mexicans again ;D ;D ;D ;D W O W 

................50 minutes and counting - happy V day - xx


----------



## TTotal

As a quicky, sent an email valentine to a client today, went slightly wrong...

Quote "Happy V D ! " Whoops :-[


----------



## vlastan

> I just wanted to see all those mexicans again ;D ;D ;D ;D W O W Â
> 
> ................50 minutes and counting - happy V day - xx


Does V means Vlastan? ;D :-*


----------



## chip

> I havent met the lady yet, we have been internetting our romance since September , first date on Feb 20th and also agreed to come along to her 1st TT meet, that I am organising in March 16th


Quick mover ain't you?

I look forward to the next episode in Dec-05.........


----------



## vlastan

John...if you need any advice regarding A...you know who to ask!! ;D


----------



## pgtt

> John...if you need any advice regarding A...you know who to ask!! Â ;D


 : : :-X ;D


----------



## TTotal

Hey Chip young spotty kid...

when you get on a bit, you realise that it is best to take things s l o w l y . To walk and not run. To enjoy the moment.
To stop and smell the flower, to sit on the river bank and Â just watch life flowing by.

One day son you will understand. Â 

Now fuck off to bed you git its past your bedtime !


----------



## TTotal

> John...if you need any advice regarding A...you know who to ask!! Â ;D


Ever been normal for one minute Nikki ?


----------



## PaulS

> Now fuck off to bed you git its past your bedtime !


  ;D  ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Another Hugo impersonator


----------



## TTotal

Er no that was just me being me for a change Paul, good evening !


----------



## PaulS

> John...if you need any advice regarding A...you know who to ask!! Â ;D


 [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]

Lord V disappears up his own backside yet again on another one of his A**l crusades Â 

That's the second time your 'wit' has dragged this thread [smiley=toilet.gif]

Lord V - Get a grip, go and sneak off onto one of those specialised web sites Â to satisfy your personal 'needs' Â


----------



## garyc

Flowers ordered. Card done. Chocs on board. Fish supper for two in Weston-Super-Mare booked. Blow job imminent. Who says it's all bollacks? ;D


----------



## pgtt

> Flowers ordered. Â Card done. Â Chocs on board. Â Fish supper for two in Weston-Super-Mare booked. Â Blow job imminent. Who says it's all bollacks? ;D


ROTFLMFAO ;D


----------



## TTotal

"Who says it's all bollacks? "

Er well Gary they dont actually, they usually say its bollocks ;D


----------



## garyc

> "Who says it's all bollacks? Â "
> 
> Er well Gary they dont actually, they usually say its bollocks Â ;D


Aye, but the mere thought of a BJ makes I dxyelics.  _"Just coming dear"........._


----------



## TTotal

Excellent LOL, You deserve all thats coming Gary ! 8)


----------



## vlastan

Weird really...you find A taboo...but a good blow job goes down well...but why?


----------



## TTotal

Think you'll find that "normal " activity is acceptable and abnormal is frowned on. Simple as that really. :-/


----------



## PaulS

> Think you'll find that "normal " activity is acceptable and abnormal is frowned on. Simple as that really. :-/


If you want to engage in 'abnormal' activities with your wife (when will we actually see her?) then you can do as you like Lord V, but most of this forum DON'T want to hear about it all of the time, V. Please do not reply in this thread as to what is or isn't 'normal' activity, send an IM if you want to take it further, but quite frankly, I'm not interested Vlastan.

Anyway, Valentines day is HERE 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
so it's[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] time for those who CAN be bothered

T7 - All quiet in your household today Â ;D


----------



## nickyb

Its _very_ quiet in MY household! :-/

no flowers, no card and no chocs! :

oh well, thats what comes after 13 years of wedded bliss and harmony.....will OBVIOUSLY get my Valentines cards on Monday when i go back to work! (there are at least 2 George Clooney look alikes to be considered there  )

have a smoochy day folks, am off to the BOSE shop....we'll gotta get some enjoyment _somehow_ today.....even if it is DIY!

Nicky


----------



## Lisa.

Postie has just been!!!!!!...............and gone.

Though I did have an unexpected Valentines Card last week, the unexpected ones are the best.

My favourite romantic tune for any occasion has to be

Roberta Flack The first time I saw your face
http://weepybee.com/music/Roberta%20Fla ... 20Face.mp3

Listen and drift away.

Lisa


----------



## Guest

LOL today has to be a complete and utter wind up for me as it has left me completely and totally confused! ???.

I have been married 10 years and always received just the one valentines card off hubby  . 
As I have done today with the flowers, choccees and also I have a little something else to open later apparently which is currently sitting on our fire place all wrapped tidely ;D .

But also what I don't understand is I have just got home from work to discover a futher two valentines cards on my door mate with the odd other letter.

Both with different post codes, both with different hand writing and both totally different cards too.

Anway I have put them up on our fire place hehehehe *giggle* god knows what hubs is gonna say ..... I expect he will laugh it off ;D.

Oh I do wish it was valentines day every day if a girlie gets this much attention it makes it all the more worth the fun aspect of it *sigh*  .


----------



## TTotal

Happy Valentines to all the lovely ladies that we have on our forum, a big kiss and sorry for any grief I have given you sometimes ! [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Guest

You big softy TTOTAL ;D .


----------



## ccc

And Happy Valentine's Day to all you gorgeous Forum fellas!
:-*


----------



## Guest

dear o dear ... I know .... lets all have a mass orgy party and dress nekkid ;D .


----------



## Guest

WOW TTotal WOW

You really are a softy


----------



## A3DFU

Hey, how is this as a Valentines gift from hubby:
putting my new office chair together which I bought today, to save my nail varnish  ;D
And I'm munching my way through a box of chocolates from a friend (well, I had two!! ... and that's *not* boxes)
Happy Valentine's day to everyone  :-*


----------



## TTotal

> WOW TTotal WOW
> 
> You really are a softy


iTTs-mine Hi and [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]to our forum, I guess you are female from the tone of your voice ! ?? Please read your IM (Top right of the page)
Happy Valentines Day ! :-*


----------



## pgtt

chatting up the ladies again Jon  :


----------



## Guest

A3DFU :0 you have him well trained  !!!


----------



## paulatt

TTotal,
What a lovely thing to say to all us forum ladies!! 
Its nice to be appreciated.
:-* :-* :-*

Had a rather special bottle of perfume from France where hubby has been working all week. He got back at 4am this morning to deliver my pressie!!

He was delighted with his fur covered handcuffs ;D


----------



## Guest

LOL . 4am eh  what else happend enlighten us lol *giggle* ;D


----------



## TTotal

Abi Hi, dont believe we have been introduced ? Good evening :-* May I assist you in your request for information ? 8)

What the ph... are you on gal ? Helium ? Stop screeching ! ;D


----------



## Guest

OMG hi there TTOTAL how ya doing *giggle* I am not on anything just naturally flying and bubbly unlike some on the forum who need cheering up and just swear all over the place and runt and rave too .

Sadly few like me exist ;D cos I am unique oh and would you like some helium too *Squeek* but you have to qualify in the age bracket of 30-45 har har har .


----------



## PaulS

Hello everybody 

Well, what a day!

Sounds like we're having fun 

Exchanged contracts on the sale of our house [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Pressie for my lady was most appreciated :

A nice little surprise for me to [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

And plenty of [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] :

Hi Abi - I believe you live in Essex  well so do I, along with NickyB and several others it seems, have you been to a meet or met NickyB yet?

T7 Louise,

How was _your_ day?


----------



## Guest

I think you might be right PGTT, hello, John is chatting up the ladies


----------



## kctt

> Hello everybody Â
> 
> Well, what a day!
> 
> Sounds like we're having fun Â
> 
> Exchanged contracts on the sale of our house Â [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Pressie for my lady was most appreciated Â :
> 
> A nice little surprise for me to Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> And plenty of Â [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Â :
> 
> Hi Abi - I believe you live in Essex Â  well so do I, along with NickyB and several others it seems, have you been to a meet or met NickyB yet?
> 
> T7 Louise,
> 
> How was _your_ Â day?


......is this the flame room?..........all this positiveness is simply not on.....lol, seriously glad you had a 
[smiley=sweetheart.gif] day Paul..........must be in the air   

Bloody Valentines.............I love it :-*


----------



## TTotal

> I think you might be right PGTT, hello, John is chatting up the ladies


iTTs-mine Hi again, [smiley=sweetheart.gif] where are you suddenly appearing from then ? and pgtt( he's a spotty little Greek kid ignore him) is Phillipo and copies every thing about my car, look at his pic ! [smiley=kid.gif]
So Kidder , why cant I at my age have a go at chatting up these ladies ? The danger is , chasing them at 68 - when I do catch then 1) I am too bloody knackered and 2) I have forgotten what to do any way ! [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## t7

> T7 Louise,
> 
> How was _your_ Â day?


 ;D ;D ;D

thanks for asking :-*


----------



## pgtt

you cheeky bastage im no spotty greek kid  :-*


----------



## TTotal

Now now nipper, its past your bed time , up the stairs lad !


----------



## Guest

Hi PaulsTT nice to meet you too  sadly yes I am from tartslapperishlakesideshoptillyadrop Essex and very proud too ;D..... hubby is going to join this forum tonight eeeeeek so I am gonna have to be on my best behaviour from now onwards  just as the party had begun and I have now reached my 100th post YIPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## TTotal

Abi you'd better put your clothes back on and turn off the web cam, I think hubby is on the way. Oh and move that Giraffe...... :


----------



## PaulS

> ......is this the flame room?..........all this positiveness is simply not on.....lol


LOL! Must be the Sunny weather [smiley=sunny.gif]and some TT driving with a little goo goo muck music [smiley=guitarist.gif]  and the BOSE up Â [smiley=dude.gif]

KevinST - can this thread be moved to 'off topic' rather than flame room, for the remainder of the day Â :

Hi Abi,

Try and make it along to a TT meet, as NickyB did with her hubs...


----------



## Guest

OMG *giggle* i do have a webcam too LOLO and o boy what fun i have with it too 8). LOL


----------



## Guest

Also just sent hubs out too to get my valentines dinner  which is wait for it hehehe scampi and chips from local chippy 8) now how romantic is that I love a bit of cod piece hehehehehehehehehe roflmao


----------



## Guest

Oh hell now I am really letting the side down *giggle*
;D ;D ;D :


----------



## Guest

...... and flooding you all har har har serves you all right for reading all this hehehehe  ;D


----------



## TTotal

Abi darling, its time for your medication !


----------



## PaulS

> Abi darling, its time for your medication ! Â


Send in Nurse Nicky


----------



## TTotal

PHWHOAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## PaulS

> PHWHOAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Â    [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


John, do you have someone in mind?


----------



## PaulS

> Strange things happening Â mmmm :-/


Has it been a while John?Â  Â ;D Â 

***oh sorry you're talking about the forum playing up***


----------



## TTotal

Er......................well..........I may have an announcement to make soon !There could be a clue on here a few pages back... ;D Quote

My valentine wish has come true !But a week later if thats alright !

I havent met the lady yet, we have been internetting our romance since September , first date on Feb 20th and also agreed to come along to her 1st TT meet, that I am organising in March 16th

Unquote

So the secrets out , ish ...!

W O W BLOOMIN WOW !! Excited ....Me..

Nah! 
W O W W O W W O W !

Nah not excited. Much !


----------



## TTotal

> Has it been a while John?Â  Â ;D Â


No I was referring to the odd beghaviour of this thread then, when it goes to the next page it seems to stall half way over.., have removed that now so yours looks odd, sorry. :-X


----------



## PaulS

> all this positiveness is simply not on.....lol


A very productive day indeed - just been speaking with a friend of mine, his divorce settlement has been agreed in the court today Â [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]

Just a few days before the final Â [smiley=behead.gif]
Then he will be a free man. Lotus Carlton here we come Â 

mind you, he's already shacked up with someone new Â :-/ Â [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Mmm I heard that , my about to be ex wife, has just discovered that she HAS to give me half of the mansion and she MUST take half my debt So in theory I will buy 4 TT's in a few months ;D ;D ;D
So good news on the Flame thread comtinues !

This will have to stop , but trouble is its still Valentines Day so there is a Truce going on until midnight !


----------



## Guest

Hello TTotal, I'm not sure if we have been introduced, but, in theory can I have one of those 4 TT's you are going to buy, er please :-*


----------



## PaulS

> ..... So in theory I will buy 4 TT's in a few months Â ;D ;D ;D


Or you could get your TT Revo'd *again* ....  Â 

Life in the fast lane, eh John Â 

How many knots does the TT do Â :

Not planning on tying them again too soon (knots ... :)

:-[ I wish I WAS NOT AT WORK TONIGHT Â 

Good evening iTTs-mine Â 

What's mine, a TT?


----------



## TTotal

Hi again !
Well trouble is, I will need a Raven Coupe, but as I really like Avus (thats a kind of siver to you!) I want to have an Avus Coupe and a Avus Roadster...ah but I have one already, so that does leave a spare.

Go on then you can have it, as long as I can teach you how to take care of him or her (they are not its )
Cleaning, Waxing Polishing , how to remove the wheels and soak them in a bath of badedas, talcum powder under the wheel arches and also driving at least 1000 miles per week !

Are you ready for all this young grasshopper ?

What specification would you like then ?

I am John by the way


----------



## vlastan

Avus eh? Nice one...and red leather interior then?


----------



## Guest

MMMM red or dead eh shexy vlastan heheheh lol. Hey I think I know you ITTs-mine or how ever you spell your nick. I have seen your nick elsewhere!! : ;D  . Your getting about like me then.


----------



## garyc

> Hi Abi - I believe you live in Essex Â  well so do I, along with NickyB and several others it seems, have you been to a meet or met NickyB yet?
> 
> T7 Louise,
> 
> How was _your_ Â day?


Mission accomplished Â


----------



## PaulS

> Mission accomplished Â


International TT forum "man of mystery" :-/ 

I remember what you had lined up for 'yourself' Gary on Valentines day  yep, my mission accomplished as well


----------

